# JD 2940 PTO problem



## jleliason15 (Jun 9, 2012)

I recently bought a Hesston 1160 swather for my 2940. I got it all ready to go and right as I started cutting the PTO stopped turning. The PTO will no longer turn if it has any load on it. Everthing else on the tractor works great. All of the filters are new. Are there any quick adjustment that might fix the PTO problem. This is quite urgent.

Thanks in advance,


----------



## clive (Mar 1, 2012)

It's your pto clutch. Either burnt out or the piston seals. Either way you have to strip it


----------



## jleliason15 (Jun 9, 2012)

PTO clutch was burned out. Split the tractor in 2 hours


----------

